# [Nvidia] TwinView en 3 screen ?

## 404_crazy

Salut a tous,

Voila j'ai sur mon desktop un dual screen, pour ca j'utilise le twinView sur ma nvidia  7300GT, je l'utilise pour visualiser mes VM (une sur chaque écran...

Voila j'ai installer sur ce PC une nouvelle VM donc je voudrai bien mettre un 3eme display. mais ca ne fonctionne pas il reste éteint même activé dans le panneau de conf nvidia...

deja pensez vous cela possible ? si oui comment feriez vous ca ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## geekounet

Moi je ferai ça avec le driver libre "nouveau" et xrandr, parait que ça marche nickel, et c'est libre, standard et propre.  :Wink: 

----------

